# Lyft Manipulating Ratings?



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

In my 11 months of 70 hour per week driving, my rating out to the second decimal point has fluctuated between a 4.78 and a 4.97, depending on the passive aggressive level of my pax.

This summer, with the effective end of PDB and the addition of prime-time-triggering summer festivals, I have started to cherry pick more rides than ever. In the last 4 weeks, I have seen my rating drop slowly down from a 4.97 to a 4.75. Because I have no way of knowing who has low-rated me, I am wondering if it is possible that the Lyft app itself is low-rating drivers now to push the ones who don't fall in line behind every unreasonable ride request they send to below a 4.6 average so they can "deactivate them for good cause."

We already know that Lyft double-pings drivers and then cancels on some while making it appear to us that the pax cancelled. Is it so unreasonable to believe they may now be doing this with ratings to eliminate drivers they don't like?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Lyft passengers are usually ex UBER pax that got deactivated. 

Here in Sac the lyft pax are almost all pax holes and feel entitled. Good thing here in Sac we can rate the pax and they cannot see theor ratings.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Lyft passengers are usually ex UBER pax that got deactivated.
> 
> Here in Sac the lyft pax are almost all pax holes and feel entitled. Good thing here in Sac we can rate the pax and they cannot see theor ratings.


Agreed about the Uber paxes becoming Lyft ones. I've one stared more than one. You will learn to see them coming!
Also, I love using the dashcam when they complain and Lyft gives me money for my troubles.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Also, I love using the dashcam when they complain and Lyft gives me money for my troubles.


How do you know when they complain and how do you get money from Lyft?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> In my 11 months of 70 hour per week driving, my rating out to the second decimal point has fluctuated between a 4.78 and a 4.97, depending on the passive aggressive level of my pax.
> 
> This summer, with the effective end of PDB and the addition of prime-time-triggering summer festivals, I have started to cherry pick more rides than ever. In the last 4 weeks, I have seen my rating drop slowly down from a 4.97 to a 4.75. Because I have no way of knowing who has low-rated me, I am wondering if it is possible that the Lyft app itself is low-rating drivers now to push the ones who don't fall in line behind every unreasonable ride request they send to below a 4.6 average so they can "deactivate them for good cause."
> 
> We already know that Lyft double-pings drivers and then cancels on some while making it appear to us that the pax cancelled. Is it so unreasonable to believe they may now be doing this with ratings to eliminate drivers they don't like?


This is right on the mark. I've noticed it recently and it's more than obvious what this company is actually doing. The same sneaky crap as Uber. Actually I predict that the entire business model will fail in a few short years because of the way these guys operate. Some other mode of transportation will probably appear and wipe them both out. It can't happen too soon for me.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> This is right on the mark. I've noticed it recently and it's more than obvious what this company is actually doing. The same sneaky crap as Uber. Actually I predict that the entire business model will fail in a few short years because of the way these guys operate. Some other mode of transportation will probably appear and wipe them both out. It can't happen too soon for me.


You're probably half right, and it's called driverless cars, and we'll all be out of work, while lyft and Uber rake it in.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Myndex said:


> You're probably half right, and it's called driverless cars, and we'll all be out of work, while lyft and Uber rake it in.


First they have to make a app without glitches


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Someone said lyft ratings are based out of the last 100 rides now. That might be why a lot of drivers see their average ratings plummet including me.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> First they have to make a app without glitches


Yea, I guess an app that crashes twice a day (on a good day) would be bad with driverless cars.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Someone with knowledgeable computer skills could just DDOS the Uber and Lyft servers and be done with it lmfao


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Lyft will remove a driver rating if you can identify a rider who may have low rated you, and have a reasonable explanation.

I just had a rating removed. It was a 75% PT long run from the airport. Guy kept me waiting 10 minutes because he ordered without having a clue where the pickup was, when he finally arrived he didn't apologize, just complained about poor airport signage. My rating drops right after (no tip was the first clue).

Normally would cancel these in a second, but PT had disappeared and with geofence would have had to drive away from the airport to even get a base fare.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I see lyft passengers who are using lyft for more than 2 years and they have a perfect 5.0 rating. But when they get in the car their behavior and attitude is very poor. So yes they manipulate the ratings.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> In my 11 months of 70 hour per week driving, my rating out to the second decimal point has fluctuated between a 4.78 and a 4.97, depending on the passive aggressive level of my pax.
> 
> This summer, with the effective end of PDB and the addition of prime-time-triggering summer festivals, I have started to cherry pick more rides than ever. In the last 4 weeks, I have seen my rating drop slowly down from a 4.97 to a 4.75. Because I have no way of knowing who has low-rated me, I am wondering if it is possible that the Lyft app itself is low-rating drivers now to push the ones who don't fall in line behind every unreasonable ride request they send to below a 4.6 average so they can "deactivate them for good cause."
> 
> We already know that Lyft double-pings drivers and then cancels on some while making it appear to us that the pax cancelled. Is it so unreasonable to believe they may now be doing this with ratings to eliminate drivers they don't like?


Honestly, let them term you. Get a dash cam and show footage in small claims court of you being an excellent driver. And when Lyft can't show proof that your behavior was otherwise -- that's it's a passenger's word against yours -- you'll get damages.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> In my 11 months of 70 hour per week driving, my rating out to the second decimal point has fluctuated between a 4.78 and a 4.97, depending on the passive aggressive level of my pax.
> 
> This summer, with the effective end of PDB and the addition of prime-time-triggering summer festivals, I have started to cherry pick more rides than ever. In the last 4 weeks, I have seen my rating drop slowly down from a 4.97 to a 4.75. Because I have no way of knowing who has low-rated me, I am wondering if it is possible that the Lyft app itself is low-rating drivers now to push the ones who don't fall in line behind every unreasonable ride request they send to below a 4.6 average so they can "deactivate them for good cause."
> 
> We already know that Lyft double-pings drivers and then cancels on some while making it appear to us that the pax cancelled. Is it so unreasonable to believe they may now be doing this with ratings to eliminate drivers they don't like?


you need to go and check your rides listed as "driver cancellations" from now on.

"no shows" get marked as you cancelling and work against your rating as well as you not getting your money.

you get paid if you have an eta of 5 min from pax or you are driving for 5 min towards pax.

screenshot every pickup screen once you hit a 5 min eta and don't let lyft support tell you different. believe me they will try. call back again and again if you have to.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Someone with knowledgeable computer skills could just DDOS the Uber and Lyft servers and be done with it lmfao


Happened last night in LA...



fairsailing said:


> Lyft will remove a driver rating if you can identify a rider who may have low rated you, and have a reasonable explanation.
> 
> I just had a rating removed. It was a 75% PT long run from the airport. Guy kept me waiting 10 minutes because he ordered without having a clue where the pickup was, when he finally arrived he didn't apologize, just complained about poor airport signage. My rating drops right after (no tip was the first clue).
> 
> Normally would cancel these in a second, but PT had disappeared and with geofence would have had to drive away from the airport to even get a base fare.


It is illegal to wait longer than 45 seconds at LAX, you risked a $200 ticket to pickup a clueless pax.

Yes, it is illegal to wait out the 5 minute timer.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> It is illegal to wait longer than 45 seconds at LAX, you risked a $200 ticket to pickup a clueless pax.
> 
> Yes, it is illegal to wait out the 5 minute timer.


Nice for LA drivers to know. I was referring to an MSP pickup where there is no limit yet. Though they have been tightening up the rules at MSP too.


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

yes, they manipulate everything


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I recently had my rating drop from 4.95 to 4.91 in one day. Every pax that day tipped and were good, friendly rides. What happened that day was I cancelled a ride and passed on several far away requests. I have found a correlation between my driver rating and what Lyft considers unacceptable behavior.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I recently had my rating drop from 4.95 to 4.91 in one day. Every pax that day tipped and were good, friendly rides. What happened that day was I cancelled a ride and passed on several far away requests. I have found a correlation between my driver rating and what Lyft considers unacceptable behavior.


Don't forget, pax don't have to rate you that day. Your drop may have come from a week ago. Someone who has used Lyft 10 times or more since your ride. They may have remembered your trip wrong, especially if they take the same route several times a week.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They do manipulate the ratings system, Uber does the same.

Ever wondered how your rating goes down when you down rate a pax to 2-1 star in Uber?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They do manipulate the ratings system, Uber does the same.
> 
> Ever wondered how your rating goes down when you down rate a pax to 2-1 star in Uber?


I just figure the pax retaliates when they see their rating drop or gets feedback from Uber.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I just figure the pax retaliates when they see their rating drop or gets feedback from Uber.


Most pax are oblivious to rates and lately, the proof is in the pudding since pax cannot see their rate changes until after they rate, go on a low rating spree and you will see.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="Certain Judgment, post: 2847856, member: 84006"the ones who don't fall in line behind every unreasonable ride request they send to below a 4.6 average so they can "deactivate them for good cause."[/QUOTE]

I believe Lyft did the opposite for me.
I was working Lyft only in certain neighborhoods that provided power zones. I know I get rated lower in these neighborhoods but I don't care. I watched my rating fall from 4.8 to 4.60 gradually. I picked up someone who was very angry the next day. I know they 1 starred me. I expected to fall below the 4.6.
Instead the next day I was 4.7+.
It was impossible to jump that high on the 2 rides I took even if 2-1 starred dropped and 2-5 stars were added.

I believe Lyft purposefully pushed my rating higher because because certain zipcodes rate lower and they did not want to deactivate me.

By the way, I have never fallen below a 4.8 in Uber. But then again, I learned quick to avoid working in certain locations with Uber. If Lyft is going to give me bonuses for the ghetto, I will go back. 
Since the mysterious raising of my rating, the power zones for working in those neighborhoods has disappeared. Since the power zones ended, I avoid those areas and my rating has stayed above 4.7.


----------

